
Why Tips Won - pg_bot
http://www.grubstreet.com/2018/12/restaurant-tipping-returns.html
======
kurtisc
Starting an article by referring to countries that work without tipping
cultures and then finishing it and naming it to say it can't happen is
astonishing exceptionalism.

~~~
livueta
I don't think that's quite what the article meant to imply.

> “Danny Meyer and Andrew Tarlow wanted to go one step beyond and eliminate
> tipping altogether,” Jayaraman says. “But it’s challenging to do that on
> your own without a policy change that requires everyone to be paid a full
> minimum wage.”

Rather than arguing that the US is totally unique and therefore tip-free
service is impossible, the author points out that the barrier is that the US
lacks some basic policies that the aforementioned no-tip cultures presumably
have (although "Europe and Asia" is pretty nebulous and I don't pretend to
grok the labor laws of every country that could possibly refer to). We could
probably argue all day over what "American exceptionalism" actually means, but
I've generally associated that term with fuzzy just-so-story-esque
generalizations about American weirdness rather than with grounded arguments
as to the specific causes of the weirdness. This article seems to be more of
the latter than the former.

------
cafard
Lots of luck to those who wish to make tips go away. The electorate of the
District of Columbia voted in a referendum, not to eliminate tipping, but to
eliminate the "tipped minimum wage". The city council then overturned this.

------
zachguo
Getting rid of tips is like switching to the metric system. It won't happen in
North America, unfortunately.

